# 32 litre boil with stainless steel heating element rated at 2200W?



## Mizz (24/6/13)

Anyone had any experience with these before?

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3853

I'm looking at going electric for my boil kettle and HLT and was wondering how these go with 32 litres.. I've read someone say they can boil 50 litres but can't hurt asking around. I would also like to start doing full 50 litre boils soon..


----------



## Yob (24/6/13)

I have a very similar one that runs my HLT, easily heats 40+lt, note though, I installed a little brown pump on mine to recirculate so I dont get hot/cold spots in the HLT and works perfectly,


----------



## QldKev (24/6/13)

My 1V system has a 2,000w element that I use for boils. Pre-boil volume is 32L, and I've needed 3 layers of insulation to get a decent boil from it.

On my 3V I have a pre-boil vol of 132L using 6,000w (3 x 2,000w) and I get away with 1 layer of insulation.

So I don't think you will get a decent boil from 50L using just that element.

Also to add to the confusion, my 2,000w elements are 2,000/220v=9.09amp
So at 240v*9.09=2181w, so maybe pretty close to the Keg King one you have.

Also if you search on here for "keg king elements" there is a full history of those elements.


----------



## tavas (24/6/13)

My urn is rated 220-240VAC at 10A so thats 2200-2400W and I regularly do 30-35l boils with no problems.


----------



## breakbeer (24/6/13)

It takes 2 of those elements to get mine to a nice rolling boil, but I have a 70L pot so the surface area is quite large. I average about a 38L pre boil


----------



## Mizz (24/6/13)

Hmmm.. looking around on the forums these things seem to get a fairly bad rap. Any other options I should be looking at?


----------



## tricache (24/6/13)

I'm currently looking at one (or maybe 2) for a keggle I'm building at the moment

http://www.ibrew.com.au/collections/boilers/products/heating-element-2400w


----------



## MaltyHops (24/6/13)

The newest version of the elements of this design that hasn't had failures reported (that I've read about) has an element that is 300mm (eg. _THIS ONE_ ) ... just sayin'.


----------



## mikec (24/6/13)

I have one of those in my 40L pot - works just fine.
I have two in my 70L pot.


----------



## Logman (24/6/13)

Mizz said:


> Hmmm.. looking around on the forums these things seem to get a fairly bad rap. Any other options I should be looking at?


They are super user friendly though - just make sure you buy it from a shop where you aren't going to get old stock, Keg King or Craftbrewer for example.


----------



## Mizz (24/6/13)

Are you suggesting that keg king, craft brewer are going to have the good new ones or the old?



Logman said:


> They are super user friendly though - just make sure you buy it from a shop where you aren't going to get old stock, Keg King or Craftbrewer for example.


so Keg King and Craft Brewer is where I should be buying them?


----------



## AJ80 (24/6/13)

Mizz said:


> Hmmm.. looking around on the forums these things seem to get a fairly bad rap. Any other options I should be looking at?


I bought an over the side 2400kw element from Conor Breware and have used it twice now. Cannot rate this bit of kit high enough...don't quite get strike temp right in a cold esky - use the element. Raise mash temp for mashing out - use the element (keep that sucker moving though). 

I got 48L up to a rolling boil yesterday in a 50L keggle. Have a double layer of insulation on the keggle (camping mats) and floated an aluminium pie dish on top (makes a surprisingly large difference). 

Upsides are you don't have to drill any holes and one element can be used in multiple vessels. Downside is the initial cost. 

Hope this helps as an alternative.


----------



## Mizz (25/6/13)

AJ80 said:


> I bought an over the side 2400kw element from Conor Breware and have used it twice now. Cannot rate this bit of kit high enough...don't quite get strike temp right in a cold esky - use the element. Raise mash temp for mashing out - use the element (keep that sucker moving though).
> 
> I got 48L up to a rolling boil yesterday in a 50L keggle. Have a double layer of insulation on the keggle (camping mats) and floated an aluminium pie dish on top (makes a surprisingly large difference).
> 
> ...


http://www.thermalproducts.com.au/over-the-side-drum-heater/

Is this the same one? I can pick it up.


----------



## keifer33 (25/6/13)

Looks the same to me. I have used one for about 3 years now and hasn't missed a beat. Will be grabbing a second one soon.


----------



## globe (19/3/18)

ok guys, so a little help here, i have a 2200w element second edition from keg king. Its been over an hour and the temp has been stuck at 94C for the past 10 mins. I would have thought that the boil would have been achieved earlier plus more closer to the 100C + mark. The element is clean so theres no issues there. Anyone encountered a similar problem, and if so what was the workaround? or do i have a dud element? Ive already started the hour boil timer as i couldn't wait any longer.
Cheers.


----------



## Maheel (19/3/18)

what volume you boiling ?

put a lid on (even a foil lid) for a while to help it get to a boil


----------



## wynnum1 (20/3/18)

If your doing the boil in peak power time that can effect the quality of the power supplied .


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/3/18)

The volume of the liquor could be a factor, also wrap some sort of insulation around the pot.


----------



## wynnum1 (20/3/18)

Shape of pot also can make a big difference a squat pot will have a bigger surface area.


----------



## bevan (21/3/18)

I float a stainless bowl and that helps get a better boil going


----------



## globe (21/3/18)

thanks for your replies guys. the test volume was only 24L. i dont think that was the issue. could be the peak time issue. from now on im going to boil for 75 mins. as it turns out my boil off rate for 1 hour is 3.2 L. i thought this was a bit low. aah well see what happens on the next brew day. Cheers all


----------

